# Coyote Hunting Partner Wanted



## skeyediver (Feb 2, 2014)

I am new to hunting coyotes and am looking for someone who wants/needs a partner to go our with. I live in La Verkin and would like to hunt around here to St George area. I pretty much only have weekend mornings to go. Would also like to go night hunting for coyotes as well but early mornings for now.

Hit me up if interested.
Thanks,
Skeyediver


----------



## skylax17 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'd love to take you up on the offer but I live in Salt Lake. I don't mean to use your post as a platform but if anyone in the Salt Lake area is interested in going coyote hunting, let me know!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Better check county laws before going out night hunting. Most dont allow it.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I would love to get out after some coyotes as well. I live in heber if anyone wants to get out and is somewhat local hit me up as well. Pm me and we can see about working something out.


----------



## southernutahhhunter (Dec 15, 2014)

*I live in st george ut area love to go yote hunting*

Hi i live in the st george ut area looking for a expert in yote hunting I,m trying to learn the ropes. can pm me or gmail me at [email protected].


----------

